# New beekeeper from Kentucky



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Stacie!


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Jeanette (Jul 7, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Stacie. I'm glad you have been able to get a patch of land and pursue your dream of beekeeping. Sounds like it might be a 'family tradition'.

I look forward to seeing some of your photos!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome! I look forward to learning from your experiences.


----------



## samoadc (Dec 15, 2012)

StacieM said:


> Hello all! I am a new beekeeper, started April 2012, from Pendleton County, Kentucky. I started my first hive in April from a wild swarm we collected from one of my husband's coworker's tree. They quickly filled up their 2 deeps and we added 2 medium supers, which they filled with 62 pounds of honey in two months. So far they seem to be thriving (knock on wood!).
> 
> I have wanted to get in to beekeeping for quite some time, as my grandfather and great uncle were beekeepers and I have fond memories of their beekeeping stories as well as eating jars of honey and chewing the comb. Last spring we got our 20 acre farm and moved from a subdivision, allowing me the opportunity to pursue the dream.
> 
> ...


 Warning: With a three year old or not realize that if your hobby becomes too large and time consuming it can change from an enjoyable experience to more like work and no longer be so much fun. Be sure to have at least two or three hives incase you loose a queen and need to take a frame with new born eggs on it and place it in the queenless hive if the bees have been unable to feed royal jelly to one of the eggs laid by the dead queen so they can raise another queen for their hive. Much can be learned from just googling about bees etc. on the internet.


----------



## ImaNewBeeToThis (Dec 27, 2012)

From Lexington, ky here. Stating my first hive in April


----------

